# nightmares anyone?



## barbqjim (Jan 7, 2013)

I may be going crazy or something. I have been smoking a lot of pork lately. Ribs, loin, etc. I have been using jeffs sauce and rub. I have been having vivid dreams that I wake from with my heart poundin. This is not normal for me. It only seems to happen when I eat bbq pork. I don't get indigestion or upset stomach. It is really bumming me out as I really like it but can't take the effects. Has anyone else had this happen? I am not sure if it is the pork, the sauce or the rub. Am I nuts or what?


----------



## humdinger (Jan 7, 2013)

Hmm, seems possibly with all the spices. Spicey food has been known to give people vivid, sometimes scary dreams. I'll keep an eye out for it next time.


----------



## barbqjim (Jan 7, 2013)

the funny thing is I can eat a ton of fresh ceyanne, jalopenos, habeneros etc with no issues. I don't get it.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 7, 2013)

Can't say I've ever had that problem but if you think it's something with the spices on your Q I would try a basic SPOG rub (salt, pepper, onion, garlic) & no sauce.  See if you still have the nightmares. If you don't then you can start figuring out which spice or spices are causing them. Hopefully it is not the pork causing them. Please let us know what you make out & best of luck!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 7, 2013)

Also does it seem to matter what time of day you eat the Q? Ie lunch vs. right before bed...


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 8, 2013)

It could be an allergy to something. Start changing just one simple thing. Like using a different wood. Or try chicken with Jeff's rub. If it keeps up...talk to your Doctor.


----------



## njfoses (Jan 8, 2013)

Could be the sugar, especially if you are eating within a few hours of falling asleep.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a similar Problem...But I wake up heart pounding and wanting MORE Q !!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Seriously though there is nothing in Jeff's Rub or Sauce that should cause issues other than a reaction to one of the ingredients in the commercially made Ketchup. That of course is easy to test for. Is there any possibility that the Smoking Wood you are using may be contaminated with a Pesticide or other Chemical?  Are you a member of the CIA, MI6 or other Intelligence Agency that makes you the target of any number of International Underworld Criminal Organizations? Could you be experiencing Flash Backs induced by any number residual Recreational Chemicals you indulged in during the 1970's or 80's? Just throwing some stuff out there...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 8, 2013)

Lots of possibilities ...... could be that you have already nailed it. You're just nuts! Just kidding .... hope you get a handle on it soon.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 8, 2013)

ROTF!  The guys may have tagged ya!  You are just way to excited to get back out there and Smoke the next delicacy! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   (but if it keeps up...talk to your Doc...this is the nurse in me coming out!)


----------



## linguica (Jan 8, 2013)

Its a know fact that strong, imported and exotic cheeses can cause vivid dreams.  Like Ebeneser Scrooge.    More cheese please.


----------



## barbqjim (Jan 8, 2013)

No It does not matter what time of day I eat it. 

I have been using Amazens  Pitmaster pellet blend so should not be the wood. 

All the spices in the sauce and rub are spices I normally eat. 

Have not been in the CIA or MI6 and not from recreational chemicals unless Coors lite qualifies
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 

I googled and found some site that said that port meat from near the spine can cause vivid dreams or nightmares. May be a crackpot site but the times it has happened has been with baby backs and loin but not with spares that i noticed. Boy I hope it is not the pork as I now love baby backs. I thought that if this was true surely someone here would have experienced it. 

The one thing I thought also is I have been getting my pork from Sams club in the vac packs. I have heard on here people saying that they inject the packs with some solution. I wonder if that could be the issue. Maybe I will try some that are not vac packed and see if I have the same issue. 

Oh and I have recently visited the Doc to have the ticker checked and all looked well. 

I will try as suggested with changing one thing at a time til I find what doesn't make it happen. 

Thanks to all.


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 8, 2013)

I used to work with a guy that was in prison for a bit and worked in the kitchen there. He told me that he would eat a big spoon full of paprika and have hallucinations. 

Stan


----------



## linguica (Jan 8, 2013)

I wonder if the pit-master blend could have some "active" ingredient in it. Might be good with chicken. Magic carpet smoked chicken.  Had a friend stationed at Fort Riley, Kansas that told me once a year they had to destroy many acres of Hemp plants that kept growing back each spring. He used to stand down wind when ever possible.......Not much else to do on base.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2013)

This is definitely the first I heard of this and have studied a variety of food interactions and allergies. Check Pork packages for any additives, switch to Spare Ribs, St.Louis Cut are similar to Baby Back Ribs in size but are often more meaty. For Pulled Pork try a Picnic Shoulder aka lower front leg, it usually needs to be skinned and has less yield then a Boston Butt, however it is still very flavorful. You can also try Chicken, Turkey or a Beef Chuck to eliminate the Rub and Sauce as the problem...JJ


----------



## rtbbq2 (Jan 8, 2013)

I tend to dream if id a few drinks before bed. Not sure sure i can't say a particular food has ever made the dreams start... hope it's not the pork..


----------



## sniltz (Jan 8, 2013)

Do the pellets have maybe a tree nut such as pecan, walnut or anything like that in them.  I can't smoke with pecan cause I found out that I'm allergic to the nut.   Just putting in my 2 sense!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2013)

RTBBQ2 said:


> I tend to dream if id a few drinks before bed.* Not sure sure i can't say a particular food has ever made the dreams start...* hope it's not the pork..


I have had a few " Brownies " that helped you have Vivid Dreams...Even if you were Awake! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...  But that was the 70's, I was young and adventurous.  Although my kids say Magic Brownies are as popular as ever...JJ


----------



## rtbbq2 (Jan 11, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have had a few " Brownies " that helped you have Vivid Dreams...Even if you were Awake!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL....JJ. Yeah I never did the brownies when I was a kid. But never too old to get started.................


----------



## dirtworldmike (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been having the same issue when I eat anything with garlic or garlic power in it. It's annoying  as hell but I'm getting used to it.


----------



## linguica (Jan 11, 2013)

dirtworldmike said:


> I've been having the same issue when I eat anything with garlic or garlic power in it. It's annoying  as hell but I'm getting used to it.


It just depends on the dream doesn't it?


----------



## reese601334 (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes its true its not the spices its the pork it happens to me everytime i eat pork.I wake up and realize why i had a bad dream is because i ate pork that night never happens with any other fatty or spicy foods plus i baked the pork chops,but it never fails pork is evil.


----------



## venture (Feb 15, 2014)

I had that heart pounding in the night problem many years ago.

It would wake me at all hours.

When I got older and she started wearing long pajamas?

It all went away. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 15, 2014)

Are you sufficiently hydrated with water?  Drink plenty of water - W A T E R.  Not beer or soda or anything else, just water.  Lack of it will cause you to dehydrate and make the heart go boom boom boom.


----------



## reents (Feb 16, 2014)

I had the same problem and cut down on ciniminun however you spell


----------



## dennis waters (Feb 16, 2014)

RTBBQ2 said:


> LOL....JJ. Yeah I never did the brownies when I was a kid. But never too old to get started.................


Never to late to fly like a skeeter! You are talking about "Little Debbie Brownies" ??????


----------



## dennis waters (Feb 16, 2014)

I had a nightmare one timebut I divorced it !!!!


----------



## slp45 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello, If I eat a salami sandwich in the evening I'll have nightmares. During the day I'm fine. Not sure what's in the salami to make that happen. Must be some chemical making it happen.
Scott


----------

